
3D visualization tool – IMPOSSIBLE - nicomfe
Hey guys, I recently have been asked if I could build a visualization tool in a website, where you can drag and drop, chairs, tables, tvs, and all the shit you have in a livingroom, in order to design your own. Ive been trying to even think a way of doing that, but no clue at all, I hate to say no to a client, but this time I think ill have to pass. any idea? or library you might now could help me?<p>thanks in advance! :)
======
tiredwired
[https://threejs.org](https://threejs.org)

